# The jab....



## TMA17 (Apr 27, 2018)

My instructor likes to use the jab hand as the feeler hand so to speak.  It's obviously a good gauge for distance control that helps guide you in and out of the pocket.  One thing though I've noticed is he keeps it still most of the time rather then throw numerous jabs.  When I spar I've been doing single jabs here and there, am going with the flow of the group for now.  However, when I think about it, the importance of the jab is huge IMO.  I don't think he feels that way.  If I were to really throw the jab hard and often, I think it could be effective.  I may try this next time.  I think the jab is underutilized.  Look at some of the best boxers like Larry Holmes.  That jab would wear anyone down.


----------



## marques (Apr 27, 2018)

I am not sure jab is underutilized. In my opinion, it is the most important single technique in striking. If I could use only one technique, it would be the jab. Of course, it only works with good footwork and distance control; and favours the fighter with longest range.

That extended arm is a very easy way to keep the opponent away, but also to affect his vision. However, it would not work very well if grappling is allowed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 27, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> My instructor likes to use the jab hand as the feeler hand so to speak.  It's obviously a good gauge for distance control that helps guide you in and out of the pocket.  One thing though I've noticed is he keeps it still most of the time rather then throw numerous jabs.  When I spar I've been doing single jabs here and there, am going with the flow of the group for now.  However, when I think about it, the importance of the jab is huge IMO.  I don't think he feels that way.  If I were to really throw the jab hard and often, I think it could be effective.  I may try this next time.  I think the jab is underutilized.  Look at some of the best boxers like Larry Holmes.  That jab would wear anyone down.


I agree that the jab can be a powerful weapon. How it is used often depends upon the strategy used. For me, a jab is pretty important - not always my primary weapon, but not one I'd be without. I can deliver reasonable power with either hand in a jab (I teach switching stances). I'm probably slightly more comfortable with my jab than with rear-hand strikes - a sign I use it more than I think I do. I use it defensively, for distance control, and as a weapon. I can control timing with it, too, since I can use a fast jab to interrupt a slower power move by an opponent.

I think it's often dismissed as secondary because the thought is the power move (rear hand or kick) is the real weapon. But I'm with @marques on this - if I had only one weapon (say, I have an injured arm), I'm going with my jab.



marques said:


> That extended arm is a very easy way to keep the opponent away, but also to affect his vision. However, it would not work very well if grappling is allowed.


I teach the extended guard (stereotypical karate guard) as a tool for distance use, to be ready to intercept entry moves. When they get closer, it collapses - both to cover hooks more effectively, and to keep grapplers' grubby paws off my arm.


----------



## wab25 (Apr 27, 2018)

The jab is important because it can do so many things. Many times we only focus on the power it has when it lands or the speed when it lands. But, it does not have to land to be effective. All you need to do, is get your opponent to react to it, their reaction gives you an opening. Jabs can be used to:

interrupt your opponents timing
cause the opponent to react, thus creating an opening
mis-direct your opponents focus (hide the cross right behind it)
interrupt a combo 
maintain distance
steer your opponent
freeze your opponent
and obviously, you can hit your opponent with it too



marques said:


> it only works with good footwork and distance control; and *favours the fighter with longest range.*


Not always. The guy with less range, needs to close distance... one good way to do that is to double the jab. Another way is to triple the jab. Using angles, timing and the good footwork you mentioned, you can effectively use the jab, even if the other guy has longer reach. I believe Teddy Atlas has said many times that it is more important for the guy with the shorter reach to jab, than the guy with the longer reach. (put bugs on the windshield)


----------



## marques (Apr 27, 2018)

wab25 said:


> Not always. The guy with less range, needs to close distance... one good way to do that is to double the jab. Another way is to triple the jab. Using angles, timing and the good footwork you mentioned, you can effectively use the jab, even if the other guy has longer reach. I believe Teddy Atlas has said many times that it is more important for the guy with the shorter reach to jab, than the guy with the longer reach. (put bugs on the windshield)


Absolutelly. Good point. Sometimes it is hard to simplify and put things into words.
I  said using jab favours (works better for long range guys) but they are also the ones who can fight without them. When my opponent is bigger than me I tend to jab the air just to check any reaction and hide footwork, closing distance. Then I have a few more options.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 27, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> My instructor likes to use the jab hand as the feeler hand so to speak.  It's obviously a good gauge for distance control that helps guide you in and out of the pocket.  One thing though I've noticed is he keeps it still most of the time rather then throw numerous jabs.  When I spar I've been doing single jabs here and there, am going with the flow of the group for now.  However, when I think about it, the importance of the jab is huge IMO.  I don't think he feels that way.  If I were to really throw the jab hard and often, I think it could be effective.  I may try this next time.  I think the jab is underutilized.  Look at some of the best boxers like Larry Holmes.  That jab would wear anyone down.


I'm a right handed southpaw, my jab is my money punch.


----------



## Kababayan (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree with pretty much everything that has already been said.  Many of my sport fights were won because of my jab.


----------



## pdg (Apr 27, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> I think the jab is underutilized



Do you mean generally or just in your situation?


----------



## TMA17 (Apr 27, 2018)

pdg said:


> Do you mean generally or just in your situation?



Sorry I should have been more clear.  In this situation when sparring.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 27, 2018)

Years ago I did box, trained at it and loved it.  I was a regular sparring partner for another fighter who was a "ringer".  I had a good, fast jab and still teach students how single, double and triple jabs are done; each is different.  The ringer like to spar with me because I was equally adept at orthodox and southpaw; plus he was well aware I could (and did) hurt him.  I relied on the jab a great deal; it sets up everything else one throws.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 27, 2018)

A fast jab can help you to set up a striking combo. A slow jab can help you to set up a clinch.

If you use your jab to bait your opponent's arm so you can grab his blocking arm and achieve a clinch. But when you do that, you do want your opponent to block your jab, your speed will have no meaning. A slow back fist can achieve your goal better than a fast jab.

A jab should not be just a punch. It should be a punch followed by a grab (pull), If you think the purpose of your jab is to pull something back (such as your opponent's neck, his shirt, his arm, his wrist, ...), you have successfully integrated the striking art and the wrestling art together.


----------



## DanT (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ve ended many fights with many people with jabs. You really have to have it blindingly fast and nail them coming in. I remember one fight I had, the guy kept circling, and every time he came just close enough WACK!!! I would nail him right in the mouth and nose. By the third jab, the fight was finished. I’ve always trained it with hip and shoulder rotation, and generate almost as much power as my cross with it.


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2018)

The jab. What a great thing.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> My instructor likes to use the jab hand as the feeler hand so to speak. It's obviously a good gauge for distance control that helps guide you in and out of the pocket. One thing though I've noticed is he keeps it still most of the time rather then throw numerous jabs.


You may only be seeing one aspect of his fighting skills as necessary to train the class on a specific technique, be it offense or defense.  You have to keep in mind that what is done to teach others may not be the same as what he would actually do if he spars against someone of equal skill or in competition.

My sparring as an instructor looks different from my sparring that is done in friendly competition.


----------

